# Cutting the grass



## paracordist

Since there is a thread about every thing I thought that I would start one on lawn mowing.so post whatever you'd like,like how many acres do you have to mow,do you use a push or riding lawn mower,when's your favorite day to mow,or you don't mow at all,whatever you'd like.


----------



## havasu

I've had a gardener for years at my house. My "el cheepo" neighbor came over awhile ago to borrow my unused gas mower, since his broke on him and I was no longer using it. You won't believe this but he came over a month later to tell me that he broke the throttle cable on MY mower, and asked me for $12.00 so he could buy himself a new throttle cable!


----------



## Vin

I used to have about an acre of land to take care of. I used a riding mower for the main section, and a push mower for the smaller parts the tractor couldn't reach.

I also edged the ENTIRE perimeter, which weekly took over 2 hours. The whole process was about 4 hours of my life every week. The entire yard was covered with baseball style sprinklers, so it was grass not a field per se. 

I thought I hated it, and realized after moving into an apartment I miss it very much.

I guess the "grass" isn't always greener.


----------



## paracordist

I have about 14 acres to mow and weed eat,I do it once a week,I have a riding lawn mower and a gas weed eater.it's very difficult because my yard consist of hills and very angry hornets,and humidity that slows down the lawn mower.


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> I've had a gardener for years at my house. My "el cheepo" neighbor came over awhile ago to borrow my unused gas mower, since his broke on him and I was no longer using it. You won't believe this but he came over a month later to tell me that he broke the throttle cable on MY mower, and asked me for $12.00 so he could buy himself a new throttle cable!


You're kidding me.. I would have told him to bring back my mower, and GTFO. 



Vin said:


> I thought I hated it, and realized after moving into an apartment I miss it very much.
> 
> I guess the "grass" isn't always greener.


 Exactly my case. Owned a home up until 3 weeks ago. I used to complain about mowing every week, but secretly loved it. I especially loved the insanely hot days where you can barely breathe. Made me feel alive/dead lol. We are now in an apartment.... Not happy...


----------



## havasu

Right after the mower incident, his wife borrowed my seed spreader. A month later I saw it in the trash can, all broken up. His wife came over asking if I had a spreader she could borrow, because the cheap one she had broke and she threw it away. I calmly apologized for buying a cheap model, and she looked at me with a stupid look. I then reminded her that the spreader was mine. She replied that she would replace it but I could borrow it whenever I wanted. Really dumb neighbors I have! 


Yeah, I know...who is really the dumb one?

Me!


----------



## paracordist

And I though my neighbors were bad.


----------



## Monte4283

I have a small yard, to weed whack and mow(push mower) it only takes about 30 mins. The weed whacking takes longer than the mowing.


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> Right after the mower incident, his wife borrowed my seed spreader. A month later I saw it in the trash can, all broken up. His wife came over asking if I had a spreader she could borrow, because the cheap one she had broke and she threw it away. I calmly apologized for buying a cheap model, and she looked at me with a stupid look. I then reminded her that the spreader was mine. She replied that she would replace it but I could borrow it whenever I wanted. Really dumb neighbors I have!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know...who is really the dumb one?
> 
> Me!


You are wayyy too patient sir. I would have lost it and demanded some money.. 

BTW, OP, you get the award for most random thread ever.


----------



## kat

I have 1/2 acre more or less. I am too old to walk it anymore so do a rider.


----------



## MrParacord

havasu said:


> Right after the mower incident, his wife borrowed my seed spreader. A month later I saw it in the trash can, all broken up. His wife came over asking if I had a spreader she could borrow, because the cheap one she had broke and she threw it away. I calmly apologized for buying a cheap model, and she looked at me with a stupid look. I then reminded her that the spreader was mine. She replied that she would replace it but I could borrow it whenever I wanted. Really dumb neighbors I have!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know...who is really the dumb one?
> 
> Me!


Your a good one. I wouldn't let them borrow a cup of sugar let alone anymore yard equipment.


----------



## MrParacord

My wife and I have two houses to look after. 
I was just at the first house yesterday with my dad and we cut, trimmed, and cleaned the yard. It's about a 1/2 acre fenced in. 

We moved to the burbs last April and now I have about a 1/2 acre here to edge, cut, trim, and blow in that order. I'll be out here tomorrow doing yard work. 
I use a push mower at both properties. Thanks to yard sales around our neighborhood my wife got me an battery powered blower for $2.50 and a Black & Decker Edge Hog electric edger for $20. 

My dad got me a Craftsman gas trimmer as a house warming gift for our second house when we moved in.
I feel like a true lawn care specialist.


----------



## ThreeJ

I have 3 acres and use a ztr it take 2.5 to 3 hr depending if I take my time or in a hurry just to get it done. I use to use a rider and it took twice as long. I have a ton of trees and crap to cut around.


----------



## MrParacord

It takes me a little over 2 hours at our new house to edge, cut, trim, and blow in that order. I timed myself yesterday.


----------



## Vin

mrparacord said:


> it takes me a little over 2 hours at our new house to edge, cut, trim, and blow in that order. I timed myself yesterday.


yikes!!!

:d


----------



## MrParacord

Vin said:


> yikes!!!
> 
> :d


I don't mind it. See my new avatar pic?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

No grass... it won't grow under the eucalyptus.


----------

